# Audax for a newbie........any advice appreciated!



## Noodle Legs (4 Sep 2012)

First and foremost, apologies if there is/are other thread/s on this subject- I am a newbie after all so please go easy on me!

As I've recently got back into cycling (and loving it), I figured that once my fitness levels are improved and i squeeze more miles out, I should move up to the next level and set myself a bit of a challenge.

I am keen on doing some audax rides in the near future having read a little about it on the main auk website and reading about others on here setting goals, but having never taken part in any kind of cycling event in my life be it competitive or not I'm obviously a little daunted by the whole thing!

I'm realisitically a month or three from even being able to do a small one but if anyone who's experienced in these events can offer any advice regarding types of bike to use, kit....generally anything you feel would be helpful it would be much appreciated!


----------



## StuAff (4 Sep 2012)

You're right, there are quite a few threads on this kind of thing already...but never mind  More experienced audaxers will be along shortly, but I have done a couple of 200s and quite a few solo & social rides of similar length, so....

First off: Audaxes, unlike sportives, are unsupported. You get lost, you're on your own. You have a mechanical, there won't be a broom wagon. So you need to be au fait with your route (and some route sheets are easier to understand than others), and if you're using a GPS device I'd strongly recommend (i) Having a paper backup (map, route sheet or both) (ii) Some form of battery back-up (iii) Making sure your route file has all the turns etc in the right places. You will of course need tools, spare tubes, a pump and such like. A bit of food is always a good idea, that next control might be a bit far away, though you can of course nip in to a shop etc en route. Some form of Carradice or equivalent saddlebag is very popular to carry such supplies in, though not mandatory (yet!). Rucksacks will do the job as well of course, but can leave your back sweaty, so many prefer to keep the weight on the bike.

Bike/kit: Anything you're comfortable riding the distance on will do the job. I've done at least a century on all four of my bikes, and they're all more than up to the job, even the folder (it does have bullhorns and 27 gears though). No reason you couldn't do it on a flat bar bike, but drops or bullhorns will give you more hand positions and help you tuck down in headwinds. Tyres: Again, whatever you feel OK with, but wider ones (25mm plus) will give a bit more comfort. Puncture-resistant ones are a good idea. Mudguards are optional these days, but certainly a good idea if there's a chance of rain. Depending on start/finish times, and your speed, decent lights (to see with & not just be seen by, for dark lanes etc) will be either a good idea or absolutely essential. Make sure your saddle & clothing will be OK for the distance. That brand new saddle that's perfectly OK for a short ride might make you sore after a long one- and ditto with shorts/tights.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vernon (5 Sep 2012)

I see that you are Derby, you could contack the Alfreton lot and have a go at one of their 100km Audaxes. Pick a slower rider to do the route with for your first ride.

The shorter rides tend to have a lower minimum average speed e.g. 10km/hr which leads to ten hours being allocated for a 100km ride. Even with a minimum average speed of 12km/hr you will have around eight hours to complete the ride and at the maximum minimum average speed of 15km/hr you will have six hours and forty minutes to do the 100km.

I am a porky 22 stone rider and comfortable get round flat 100km rides in five to five and a half hours with the occasional one done in under five hours. I've done fifteen 100km rides and two 150km rides this year.

I have done Audaxes on hybrids, tourers and road bikes with flat and drop bars.

Make sure that you eat well a couple of hours before the ride. Porridge and bananas are a good slow release breakfast. I then make do with bananas and malt loaf to get round the ride. A couple of bananas and half a malt loaf does the job along with two litres of energy drink.


----------



## Scoosh (5 Sep 2012)

Very good advice in the posts above. 

I would only add that you need to eat and drink properly when on the ride. Roughly, drink a 500ml bottle of water/juice/electrolyte/energy drink every 1 hour and eat something (malt loaf, flapjack, lobster thermidor ) at frequent intervals - a bite or two every 30 mins would be plenty. This keeps you adequately fuelled during the ride - though there may well be some food available at one or more of the Controls.

Audax is not a race. Those who finish within the time limit - either 1 second after the Finish Control 'opens' or 1 sec before it 'closes', get the same result : Completed.


----------



## PpPete (5 Sep 2012)

The only thing with which I'd differ with Stu is on the Carradice. Even the smallest model is too big for the shorter audaxes. Put it on the bike and it will encourage you to fill it with too much stuff "just in case", weighing you down, and slowing you down.
I'm no "weight weenie" but for a 100km audax I'd really take very little (if anything) more than you would on your own local day rides at the same time of year.

On the ride - start gently, see if there are others of similar sort of pace that you can ride with and learn from as you go on. I remember trying to do this on my first one... but after a couple of km I decided they were too slow so went on ahead. I paid for that later.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (5 Sep 2012)

I shall blast my trumpet here.

I run an audax in February that attracts many audax newbies. Steel frames and Carradice bags are not compulsory. The 123km event circuits Worcestershire. GPX file and route cards are provided to all participants. Each of the three cafe controls is staffed. You will have a potential of 260 other riders to ride with.

Swad is not too far away and I receive a number of other entrants from that locality.

http://www.beaconrcc.org.uk/audax/express/index.html

.


----------



## Ian H (5 Sep 2012)

Start off with a few 100s. Try to be reasonably self-sufficient: pump/levers/spare tubes; a few basic tools or a multitool; something rain-proof; bidon/water; perhaps an energy bar for emergency.
Then you might get the bug and start working your way up the ladder to an SR series and even beyond.


----------



## BrumJim (5 Sep 2012)

My first Audax was the one mentioned by Philip. Whilst it is well organised and well attended, with a variety of bikes and very sociable, it takes place in February. Make sure that you have full wet weather gear before you enter. This includes shoe protectors as well as a jacket. Waterproof trousers are recommended, and I took some Nitrile gloves with me just in case. When it gets wet in February, it gets very cold on a bike.

However, February is traditionally the driest month of the year, and there is no better experience than riding country lanes well-wrapped up in the February sunshine observing the snowdrops lining the route.

And the cake is good too.


----------



## mcshroom (5 Sep 2012)

From where you are then the Bolsover or Alfreton rides are probably the easiest to get to. 

Most of the stuff has been covered higher up, but I would add that if people know you are doing your first ride then they'll probably be quite helpful.

Also make sure you take a pencil to fill in the info controls (questions like what date was the hall built), and relax and have fun


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Sep 2012)

Thanks guys for the advice- I know I can look a lot of stuff up but you can never beat experience to appreciate what it's really about! Much appreciated


----------



## Falwheeler (5 Sep 2012)

One more thing I'd add, always follow you route sheet, even if riding in a bunch because if you get dropped or have a mechanical you wont know where you are. I know, it's happened to me.


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Sep 2012)

I carry the usual bits on my recreational rides......pump, spare tube, tools etc so that's not a problem. I think i'd be inclined to go down the paper route as regards mapping- riding in excess of 4 hrs would flatten my phone! I'm probably gonna look at early next year before I do my first one- I really need to build up my fitness plus once I get back from vegas at the end of this month I'm looking at making the transition from hybrid to road bike so this gives me time to adapt as well.


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Sep 2012)

mcshroom said:


> From where you are then the Bolsover or Alfreton rides are probably the easiest to get to.
> 
> Most of the stuff has been covered higher up, but I would add that if people know you are doing your first ride then they'll probably be quite helpful.
> 
> Also make sure you take a pencil to fill in the info controls (questions like what date was the hall built), and relax and have fun


I've looked at the Alfreton rides and they do look like good ones to do, especially the one to Eyam tea rooms! Alfreton is around 25 miles from mine and "Bozer" (Bolsover) is around 35 as it's more North Derbyshire, but very easy to get to. Tamworth is slightly nearer to me as I'm South Derbyshire and there are rides from there also, so that gives me a good range of options.



User13710 said:


> Audaxes are good fun - you'll have a great time.


Thanks for the advice, this part is the driving force for me....fun, fun, FUN!


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Sep 2012)

Philip Whiteman said:


> I shall blast my trumpet here.
> 
> I run an audax in February that attracts many audax newbies. Steel frames and Carradice bags are not compulsory. The 123km event circuits Worcestershire. GPX file and route cards are provided to all participants. Each of the three cafe controls is staffed. You will have a potential of 260 other riders to ride with.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on that Philip.


----------



## Banjo (7 Sep 2012)

Hello Chris , Phillip Whitemans Snowdrop was my first Audax a couple of years ago. Great Ride good foodstops etc mostly on quiet roads. Need to get in early it usually sells out months before the event. And of course if you can do 125 kilometers you will soon start thinking "its not much further to do a 200" .


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Sep 2012)

Wow, Philip's event is certainly getting some recommendation!


----------



## mcshroom (7 Sep 2012)

I've ridden one of the Tamworth Audaxes and I would recommend them as well


----------



## Ian H (8 Sep 2012)

Then, when you're ready for it, you can come and ride one of mine.
ukcyclist .org.uk


----------



## Noodle Legs (9 Sep 2012)

Ian H said:


> Then, when you're ready for it, you can come and ride one of mine.
> ukcyclist .org.uk


Thanks Ian, I may just do that!


----------



## Nuncio (18 Sep 2012)

Ian's rides include 'no gratuitous hills'. That phrase is ambiguous enough for me never to have done one.


----------

